# Custom z68



## z_jg97 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey Gang,



First, thanks for having me aboard. Second, my borderline Amish mastery of the internet has been a fruitless endeavor in my search for what I have been looking for, so I figured I would come here and ask the experts. I would like to preface this question by also saying that I don't know anything about flashlight customization, but I do know what I like, so I was wondering about the possibility of what I am looking for (and hopefully I am going about this in the right way)....

I am currently running a SureFire/Viking Tactics light (E2D body, KX2C head, Z68 tailcap) as a weapon mounted light on my work-issued rifle (Law Enforcement) and so far I am a huge fan of the light, in its clarity, brightness, and throw of the beam. However, I have recently tried shooting my rifle in a different way and am looking for a better way to activate my light. I am not a huge fan of pressure pads, and I recently tried using a SureFire X300 weaponlight mounted along the rail, which was great as far as activating the light using the toggle-switch, but did not have the amount of throw that I was looking for (it works great indoors, but is pretty much useless on containment).

So, getting to the point of the matter, I was wondering if there is any possibility of fashioning a X300-esque toggle-switch into a way that would fit onto the Z68 tailcap. Again, I know nothing about light modification, so if this is something that would be pretty much beyond the realm of possible and/or affordable, I hope that I have not wasted too much of your time. Any help with this request would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you for your time and thank you for the forum.


----------

